# Suitable Cockatiel Cage?



## Reptile-Joel (Jun 28, 2010)

Is this cage suitable for a cockatiel?
Great Deals on Bird Cages at Zooplus: Cockatiel & Large Parakeet Cage Amilo


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

they cages are realy weak and more for finches in moa 


i would go for something more wide long than tall as birds dont fly up and down


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree with Adam & feel this is more suited to a budgie or finch.

Always go for the largest you can, especially if the bird is going to be spending several hours in it as this allows extra space for loads of toys & things to keep it stimulated :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

have a look on gumtree or ebay you will get a much better and bigger cage than that for not much more


----------



## Reptile-Joel (Jun 28, 2010)

I read somewhere that the minimum is 20"x20"x28" (lxwxh) :hmm:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Reptile-Joel said:


> I read somewhere that the minimum is 20"x20"x28" (lxwxh) :hmm:


the min is ment to be 

if the bird can stretch out its wings in any direction and not touch the sides then its ok but that does not make it right means an orange winged amazon can live in a 2 by 2 by 2 cage thats just wrong as they would have no room to play and flap about like they do


----------

